# You will be missed Solace



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I found Solace dead in her tank today. She seemed to not be doing as well the past couple of days. It seemed to happen so fast, and I'm not sure what happened to her. We had her for over a year.
She will be missed. :-(


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

She was beautiful. I'm sorry. =[


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sorry AS. She was gorgeous. I remember when you first got her I fell in love (x Such a darling girl.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Poor Solace! Well, she had a good life with you. RIP.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Solace, She was so pretty!


----------

